# Formatos de celda dinámicos



## kratk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola:

Mi duda es la siguiente. necesito crear una macro que, con 2 valores input, me genere los formatos de celda de acuerdo a los valores input.

Ejemplo:
Carreras universitarias = 3 (Ingeniería, Humanidades, Técnico)
Ingeniería = Comercial, Informática, Minas 
Humanidades = Filosofía, Antropología, Sociología
Técnico = Automatización, instrumentación, análisis de sistemas.

Yo ingreso el N° de carreras = 3 y el N° de Subramas = 3 y la macro me generará sola los formatos de "Merge Cells", "Borders" ,Etc. Especialmente en la zona de filas (Ya que la zona de columnas, donde irá la asistencia, notas, etc. se mantiene constante).

En resumen, buclear un formato con 2 parámetros de entrada.

De antemano Muchas Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Oct 25, 2010)

Ola kratk

Creo que se puede hacer más fácilmente con una fórmula en lugar de VBA


Lo que necessitas és
<TABLE style="WIDTH: 77pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=102><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 77pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3730" width=102><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 77pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl63 height=20 width=102>Ingeniería</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" id=td_post_2487818 class=xl63 height=20>Comercial</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl63 height=20> Informática</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl63 height=20>Minas</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

y cambiando Ingeniería para Humanidades automaticamente se cambiam las subramas para
<TABLE style="WIDTH: 77pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=102><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 77pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3730" width=102><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 77pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl65 height=20 width=102>Humanidades</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" id=td_post_2487818 class=xl65 height=20>Filosofía</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl65 height=20> Antropología</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl65 height=20> Sociología</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

És eso?

HTH

M.


----------



## kratk (Oct 25, 2010)

No. Lo que necesito es hacer un formato de celdas repetitivo, pero que su rango o dimension depende de 2 datos de entrada (No como matriz ya que lo que necesito variar son solo las filas).
Entonces, tengo un formato de tabla y necesito repetirlo "dato de entrada" veces.
Esta más claro???


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 25, 2010)

Tampoco estoy comprendiendo claramente qué es lo que desea como resultado. ¿Puede usted utilizar una herramienta como Excel Jeanie o ASAP Utilities para poder darnos unos ejemplos?

Y para que sepa, por lo general sería mejor darle al diablo un gran besote que meter _Merged Cells_ en una hoja Excel.


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Oct 25, 2010)

kratk said:


> No. Lo que necesito es hacer un formato de celdas repetitivo, pero que su rango o dimension depende de 2 datos de entrada (No como matriz ya que lo que necesito variar son solo las filas).
> Entonces, tengo un formato de tabla y necesito repetirlo "dato de entrada" veces.
> Esta más claro???


 

Kratk,

No estaba claro mi mensaje anterior. Queria decir que usted podría utilizar una *Fórmula* *y Formato Condicional,* para repetir los formatos en las celdas, en lugar de VBA.

Como dice Greg, seria de grande ayuda si usted pudiera decirnos los resultados deseados. 

Para esto, si ultilisa Internet Explorer, puede simplemente seleccionar el rango, copiar y pegar: Ctrl-C and Ctrl-V (copy and paste).

M.


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Oct 25, 2010)

Corrección de mi mensaje anterior:

Con Internet Explorer, coloque los *bordes (borders* in english*)* en el rango que desa mostrar, copia y pega (copy and paste)

M.


----------



## kratk (Oct 26, 2010)

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 576pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=768 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" span=12 width=64><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl41 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 height=18></TD><TD class=xl42 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64></TD><TD class=xl42 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64></TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; WIDTH: 144pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=192 colSpan=3>Filtro 1</TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 144pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=192 colSpan=3>Filtro 2</TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 144pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=192 colSpan=3>Filtro 3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl43 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18></TD><TD class=xl44 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">N° Veces</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">x</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">y</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">z</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">x</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">y</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">z</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">x</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">y</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">z</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 129pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=172 rowSpan=10>Evento 1</TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" rowSpan=5>Dispositivo 1</TD><TD class=xl38 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl39 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl39 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:num>3</TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl39 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:num>4</TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl40 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18 x:num>5</TD><TD class=xl35 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl36 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl37 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl35 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl36 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl37 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl35 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl36 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl37 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 64.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=86 rowSpan=5>Dispositivo 2</TD><TD class=xl38 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl39 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl39 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:num>3</TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl39 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:num>4</TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl40 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18 x:num>5</TD><TD class=xl35 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl36 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl37 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl35 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl36 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl37 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl35 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl36 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl37 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 129pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=172 rowSpan=10>Evento n</TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" rowSpan=5>Dispositivo 1</TD><TD class=xl38 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl39 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl39 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:num>3</TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl39 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:num>4</TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl40 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18 x:num>5</TD><TD class=xl35 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl36 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl37 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl35 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl36 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl37 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl35 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl36 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl37 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 64.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=86 rowSpan=5>Dispositivo 2</TD><TD class=xl38 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl39 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl39 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:num>3</TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl39 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:num>4</TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl40 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18 x:num>5</TD><TD class=xl35 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl36 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl37 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl35 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl36 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl37 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl35 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl36 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl37 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl45 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl46 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl45 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=2 height=17>Variables de tabla</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=2>N° de eventos</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl46 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl47 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18></TD><TD class=xl48 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl48 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=2>N° de Dispositivos</TD><TD class=xl48 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl48 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl48 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl48 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl48 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl48 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl48 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl49 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Entonces, La idea es que esta el formato de celdas de la tabla se me multipique hacia abajo de acuerdo a la configuración de las 2 primeras columnas con las variables Input del N° de eventos y N° de dispositivos, es decir, si la cantidad de eventos son 9 y los dispositivos son 3, serían 9 eventos hacia abajo configurados horizontalmente con los 3 dispositivos. 
Sorry por ser tan poco claro.
P.D: gracias marcelo, no sabía como ejemplificar en el post..... y greg, Como es eso de las "Merged Cells??" hay otra forma????.
De antemano Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Oct 26, 2010)

Ola Kratk

*En una hoja nome = Plan1*

Pruebe esta

Por favor, use un cuaderno (workbook) de teste


```
Public Sub Eventos()
    Dim NumDispositivos As Long, NumEventos As Long
    Dim i As Long, j As Long, k As Long, l As Long
 
 
    NumEventos = Application.InputBox(Prompt:="Entre con numero de eventos", Type:=1)
    If NumEventos < 1 Then Exit Sub
    NumEventos = CInt(NumEventos)
 
    NumDispositivos = Application.InputBox(Prompt:="Entre con numero de dispositivos", Type:=1)
    If NumDispositivos < 1 Then Exit Sub
    NumDispositivos = CInt(NumDispositivos)
 
    j = 3
    k = j + NumDispositivos * 5 - 1
 
    For i = 1 To NumEventos
    With ThisWorkbook.Sheets("Plan1").Range("A" & j & _
            ":A" & k)
        .VerticalAlignment = xlCenter
        .MergeCells = True
        .Value = "Evento no." & i
        .Cells(1, 1).Select
            With Selection
                .Borders(xlEdgeRight).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeLeft).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeTop).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeBottom).LineStyle = xlContinuous
           End With
           j = k + 1
           k = j + NumDispositivos * 5 - 1
    End With
    Next i
    Range("A:A").EntireColumn.AutoFit
 
    j = 3
    k = 7
 
    For i = 1 To NumEventos
        For l = 1 To NumDispositivos
        With ThisWorkbook.Sheets("Plan1").Range("B" & j & ":B" & k)
            .VerticalAlignment = xlCenter
            .MergeCells = True
            .Value = "Dispositivo " & l
            .Cells(1, 1).Select
            With Selection
                .Borders(xlEdgeRight).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeLeft).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeTop).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeBottom).LineStyle = xlContinuous
           End With
        j = k + 1
        k = k + 5
       End With
       Next l
    Next i
    Range("B:B").EntireColumn.AutoFit
 
End Sub
```
 
Espero que ayude

M.


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Oct 26, 2010)

Kratk

No había habido tiempo para hacer la columna C 

Ahora, se ha completado.

Recuerde:
1.* Nombre de Hoja = Plan1*
2. *Use un cuaderno (workbook) de teste*


¡Buena suerte!

```
Public Sub Eventos()
    Dim NumDispositivos As Long, NumEventos As Long
    Dim i As Long, j As Long, k As Long, l As Long, m As Long
 
    'Verificando los inputs
    NumEventos = Application.InputBox _
        (Prompt:="Entre con numero de eventos", Type:=1)
    If NumEventos < 1 Then Exit Sub
    NumEventos = CInt(NumEventos)
 
    NumDispositivos = Application.InputBox _
        (Prompt:="Entre con numero de dispositivos", Type:=1)
    If NumDispositivos < 1 Then Exit Sub
    NumDispositivos = CInt(NumDispositivos)
 
   'Inserindo los Eventos
    j = 3
    k = j + NumDispositivos * 5 - 1
 
    For i = 1 To NumEventos
        With ThisWorkbook.Sheets("Plan1").Range("A" & j & _
            ":A" & k)
            .VerticalAlignment = xlCenter
            .MergeCells = True
            .Value = "Evento no." & i
            .Cells(1, 1).Select
 
            With Selection
                .Borders(xlEdgeRight).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeLeft).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeTop).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeBottom).LineStyle = xlContinuous
           End With
 
           j = k + 1
           k = j + NumDispositivos * 5 - 1
        End With
    Next i
    Range("A:A").EntireColumn.AutoFit
 
    ' Inserindo los Dispositivos
    j = 3
    k = 7
 
    For i = 1 To NumEventos
        For l = 1 To NumDispositivos
        With ThisWorkbook.Sheets("Plan1").Range("B" & j & ":B" & k)
            .VerticalAlignment = xlCenter
            .MergeCells = True
            .Value = "Dispositivo " & l
            .Cells(1, 1).Select
            With Selection
                .Borders(xlEdgeRight).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeLeft).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeTop).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeBottom).LineStyle = xlContinuous
           End With
        j = k + 1
        k = k + 5
       End With
       Next l
    Next i
 
    Range("B:B").EntireColumn.AutoFit
 
    ' Inserindo coluna C - No. Veces
    With ThisWorkbook.Sheets("Plan1").Range("C2")
        .Value = "No. Veces"
        .Borders(xlEdgeRight).LineStyle = xlContinuous
        .Borders(xlEdgeLeft).LineStyle = xlContinuous
        .Borders(xlEdgeTop).LineStyle = xlContinuous
        .Borders(xlEdgeBottom).LineStyle = xlContinuous
        .HorizontalAlignment = xlCenter
    End With
 
    m = 2
 
    For i = 1 To NumEventos
        For j = 1 To NumDispositivos
             For l = 1 To 5
                m = m + 1
                With ThisWorkbook.Sheets("Plan1").Range("C" & m)
                    .VerticalAlignment = xlCenter
                    .MergeCells = True
                    .Value = l
                    .Cells(1, 1).Select
                    With Selection
                        .Borders(xlEdgeRight).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                        .Borders(xlEdgeLeft).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                        .Borders(xlEdgeTop).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                        .Borders(xlEdgeBottom).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                        .HorizontalAlignment = xlCenter
                    End With
                End With
            Next l
        Next j
    Next i   
 
End Sub
```
 
Espero que ayude

M.


----------



## kratk (Oct 27, 2010)

Marcelo:

Funcionó de maravilla, quedó perfecto. Ahora yo adaptaré la planilla para otras necesidades que tenga.
Una vez más, muchisimas gracias.


----------



## kratk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola:

Mi duda es la siguiente. necesito crear una macro que, con 2 valores input, me genere los formatos de celda de acuerdo a los valores input.

Ejemplo:
Carreras universitarias = 3 (Ingeniería, Humanidades, Técnico)
Ingeniería = Comercial, Informática, Minas 
Humanidades = Filosofía, Antropología, Sociología
Técnico = Automatización, instrumentación, análisis de sistemas.

Yo ingreso el N° de carreras = 3 y el N° de Subramas = 3 y la macro me generará sola los formatos de "Merge Cells", "Borders" ,Etc. Especialmente en la zona de filas (Ya que la zona de columnas, donde irá la asistencia, notas, etc. se mantiene constante).

En resumen, buclear un formato con 2 parámetros de entrada.

De antemano Muchas Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## kratk (Oct 27, 2010)

Marcelo: Hay alguna forma de hacer depender el N° de dispositivos del N° de veces??? algo así como lo hiciste con el N° de eventos con el N° de dispositivos. Te lo pregunto porque si cambio el N° de veces se me descompagina la tabla. Yo hice algo así:

Sub Formato()
    Dim NumGeofonos As Long, NumEventos As Long, NumCorr As Long
    Dim i As Long, j As Long, k As Long, l As Long, m As Long


    NumEventos = Application.InputBox _
        (Prompt:="Ingrese N° de eventos", Type:=1)
    If NumEventos < 1 Then Exit Sub
    NumEventos = CInt(NumEventos)

    NumGeofonos = Application.InputBox _
        (Prompt:="Ingrese N° de geofonos", Type:=1)
    If NumGeofonos < 1 Then Exit Sub
    NumGeofonos = CInt(NumGeofonos)

    NumCorr = Application.InputBox _
        (Prompt:="Ingrese N° de Tiros por Corrida", Type:=1)
    If NumCorr < 1 Then Exit Sub
    NumNumCorr = CInt(NumCorr)
    j = 3
    k = j + NumGeofonos * 5 - 1

    For i = 1 To NumEventos
        With ThisWorkbook.Sheets("Plan1").Range("A" & j & _
            ":A" & k)
            .VerticalAlignment = xlCenter
            .MergeCells = True
            .Value = "Evento no." & i
            .Cells(1, 1).Select

            With Selection
                .Borders(xlEdgeRight).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeLeft).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeTop).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeBottom).LineStyle = xlContinuous
           End With

           j = k + 1
           k = j + NumGeofonos * 5 - 1
        End With
    Next i
    Range("A:A").EntireColumn.AutoFit


    j = 3
    k = 7

    For i = 1 To NumEventos
        For l = 1 To NumGeofonos
        With ThisWorkbook.Sheets("Plan1").Range("B" & j & ":B" & k)
            .VerticalAlignment = xlCenter
            .MergeCells = True
            .Value = "Dispositivo " & l
            .Cells(1, 1).Select
            With Selection
                .Borders(xlEdgeRight).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeLeft).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeTop).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeBottom).LineStyle = xlContinuous
           End With
        j = k + 1
        k = k + 5
       End With
       Next l
    Next i

    Range("B:B").EntireColumn.AutoFit


    With ThisWorkbook.Sheets("Plan1").Range("C2")
        .Value = "No. Veces"
        .Borders(xlEdgeRight).LineStyle = xlContinuous
        .Borders(xlEdgeLeft).LineStyle = xlContinuous
        .Borders(xlEdgeTop).LineStyle = xlContinuous
        .Borders(xlEdgeBottom).LineStyle = xlContinuous
        .HorizontalAlignment = xlCenter
    End With

    m = 2

    For i = 1 To NumEventos
        For j = 1 To NumGeofonos
             For l = 1 To NumCorr
                m = m + 1
                With ThisWorkbook.Sheets("Plan1").Range("C" & m)
                    .VerticalAlignment = xlCenter
                    .MergeCells = True
                    .Value = l
                    .Cells(1, 1).Select
                    With Selection
                        .Borders(xlEdgeRight).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                        .Borders(xlEdgeLeft).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                        .Borders(xlEdgeTop).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                        .Borders(xlEdgeBottom).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                        .HorizontalAlignment = xlCenter
                    End With
                End With
            Next l
        Next j
    Next i

End Sub

Otra cosa, Se podría hacer un cuadro de dialogo que pregunte y almacene otro Nombre de Hoja y no dejar por defecto el "Plan1"?? te lo digo porque así haría mucho más autónoma la tabla.

Una vez muchisimas Gracias por tu ayuda.
P.D: No se como editas tu el codigo que te queda como en una ventana dentro del Post..... Me enseñas??


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Oct 27, 2010)

Olá kratk

muchas preguntas..



> Marcelo: Hay alguna forma de hacer depender el N° de dispositivos del N° de veces??? algo así como lo hiciste con el N° de eventos con el N° de dispositivos. Te lo pregunto porque si cambio el N° de veces se me descompagina la tabla.


 
Quires decir que el No. Veces no és siempre 5 por dispositivo, és variable?
Humm...tengo que pensar como hacerlo...

Pero como sabés quantos són en cada uno de los dispositivos? Dime




> Otra cosa, Se podría hacer un cuadro de dialogo que pregunte y almacene otro Nombre de Hoja y no dejar por defecto el "Plan1"?? te lo digo porque así haría mucho más autónoma la tabla.


 
Esta és fácil 

Crie una otra variable string y use un otro inputbox para obtener el nombre de la hoja.

Substitua en toda la macro "Plan1" por la variable. 




> P.D: No se como editas tu el codigo que te queda como en una ventana dentro del Post..... Me enseñas??


 
Tambíén fácil 

Utilize

```
[I]pongo su codigo aqui[/I]
```
 
Hay un botón *#* qui hace eso automaricamente. 
Y otros botones cerca para QUOTE, HTML, PHP.
Ponga el mouse sobre ellos y verás lo que hacen.



> Una vez muchisimas Gracias por tu ayuda.


 
És un placer ayudar 

M.


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Oct 27, 2010)

> Otra cosa, Se podría hacer un cuadro de dialogo que pregunte y almacene otro Nombre de Hoja y no dejar por defecto el "Plan1"?? te lo digo porque así haría mucho más autónoma la tabla.


 
Sorry, hay una manera mucho más fácil. No necesita la caja de texto (inputbox), ni escribir el nombre.


```
Dim SheetName As String
 
SheetName = ActiveSheet.Name
```
 
y substitua en la macro "Plan1" por SheetName

M.


----------



## kratk (Oct 27, 2010)

Jajaja lo sé, son muchas preguntas.
en verdad los N° de veces son variables, dependen de cada evento, pero el For 1 to NumCorr lo ejecuta sin problemas, el problema es que se descompagina la tabla. 
La idea es que el N° de veces dimensione la celda del N° de dispositivos (En mi caso N° de Tiros dimensione celdas del geófono)...... Me entiendes???  . 


```
Sub Formato()
    Dim NumGeofonos As Long, NumEventos As Long, NumCorr As Long, NomHoja As String
    Dim i As Long, j As Long, k As Long, l As Long, m As Long
 
[COLOR=red]' Aquí no sé como almacenar una string como variable, ya que el string  convierte un numero en cadena.
[/COLOR]
    [COLOR=red]NomHoja = Application.InputBox _
        (Prompt:="Ingrese Nombre de Hoja", Type:=1)[/COLOR]
    
    
    NumGeofonos = CInt(NumGeofonos)
    NumEventos = Application.InputBox _
        (Prompt:="Ingrese N° de eventos", Type:=1)
    If NumEventos < 1 Then Exit Sub
    NumEventos = CInt(NumEventos)
 
    NumGeofonos = Application.InputBox _
        (Prompt:="Ingrese N° de geofonos", Type:=1)
    If NumGeofonos < 1 Then Exit Sub
    NumGeofonos = CInt(NumGeofonos)
 
    NumCorr = Application.InputBox _
        (Prompt:="Ingrese N° de Tiros por Corrida", Type:=1)
    If NumCorr < 1 Then Exit Sub
    NumCorr = CInt(NumCorr)
    j = 3
    k = j + NumGeofonos * 5 - 1
 
    For i = 1 To NumEventos
        With ThisWorkbook.Sheets("NomHoja").Range("A" & j & _
            ":A" & k)
            .VerticalAlignment = xlCenter
            .MergeCells = True
            .Value = "Evento no." & i
            .Cells(1, 1).Select
 
            With Selection
                .Borders(xlEdgeRight).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeLeft).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeTop).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeBottom).LineStyle = xlContinuous
           End With
 
           j = k + 1
           k = j + NumGeofonos * 5 - 1
        End With
    Next i
    Range("A:A").EntireColumn.AutoFit
 
    
    j = 3
    k = 7
 
    For i = 1 To NumEventos
        For l = 1 To NumGeofonos
        With ThisWorkbook.Sheets("NomHoja").Range("B" & j & ":B" & k)
            .VerticalAlignment = xlCenter
            .MergeCells = True
            .Value = "Dispositivo " & l
            .Cells(1, 1).Select
            With Selection
                .Borders(xlEdgeRight).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeLeft).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeTop).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeBottom).LineStyle = xlContinuous
           End With
        j = k + 1
        k = k + 5
       End With
       Next l
    Next i
 
    Range("B:B").EntireColumn.AutoFit
 
    
    With ThisWorkbook.Sheets("NomHoja").Range("C2")
        .Value = "No. Tiros"
        .Borders(xlEdgeRight).LineStyle = xlContinuous
        .Borders(xlEdgeLeft).LineStyle = xlContinuous
        .Borders(xlEdgeTop).LineStyle = xlContinuous
        .Borders(xlEdgeBottom).LineStyle = xlContinuous
        .HorizontalAlignment = xlCenter
    End With
 
    m = 2
 
    For i = 1 To NumEventos
        For j = 1 To NumGeofonos
             For l = 1 To NumCorr
                m = m + 1
                With ThisWorkbook.Sheets("NomHoja").Range("C" & m)
                    .VerticalAlignment = xlCenter
                    .MergeCells = True
                    .Value = l
                    .Cells(1, 1).Select
                    With Selection
                        .Borders(xlEdgeRight).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                        .Borders(xlEdgeLeft).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                        .Borders(xlEdgeTop).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                        .Borders(xlEdgeBottom).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                        .HorizontalAlignment = xlCenter
                    End With
                End With
            Next l
        Next j
    Next i
 
End Sub
```
 
Eso es lo que modifiqué de tu macro, el problema es que soy nuevo en VBA y no sé como hacer el cuadro de dialogo que almacene el nombre de la hoja.


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Oct 27, 2010)

> Eso es lo que modifiqué de tu macro, el problema es que soy nuevo en VBA y no sé como hacer el cuadro de dialogo que almacene el nombre de la hoja.


 
No necessitas. Vea mi respuesta anterior.

Pero si alguna vez necesita, haga exactamente lo que hice para obtener el número de eventos y dispositivos.

Crie una variable string, digamos NomHoja, y
NomHoja = Application.InputBox(Prompt:="Ingrese Nombre de Hoja", Type:=2)

Para string tiene que usar Type=2

Vea
http://www.ozgrid.com/VBA/inputbox.htm

M.


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Oct 27, 2010)

> en verdad los N° de veces son variables, dependen de cada evento, pero el For 1 to NumCorr lo ejecuta sin problemas, el problema es que se descompagina la tabla.


 
Lo número de veces dependen del evento, y son los mismos para todos los dispostivos deste evento?

Es decir, si ingressamos con 3 para No.Veces todos los dispositivos serán com 3 lineas. És esto?


M.


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Oct 27, 2010)

kratk,

Solución para No. Veces variable y para cualquier nombre de hoja


```
Public Sub Eventos()
    Dim NumDispositivos As Long, NumEventos As Long, NumVeces As Long
    Dim i As Long, j As Long, k As Long, l As Long
    Dim SheetName As String
 
    SheetName = ActiveSheet.Name
 
    'Verificando los inputs
    NumEventos = Application.InputBox _
        (Prompt:="Ingrese numero de Eventos", Type:=1)
    If NumEventos < 1 Then Exit Sub
    NumEventos = CInt(NumEventos)
 
    NumDispositivos = Application.InputBox _
        (Prompt:="Ingrese numero de Dispositivos", Type:=1)
    If NumDispositivos < 1 Then Exit Sub
    NumDispositivos = CInt(NumDispositivos)
 
    NumVeces = Application.InputBox _
        (Prompt:="Ingrese Num Veces", Type:=1)
    If NumVeces < 1 Then Exit Sub
    NumVeces = CInt(NumVeces)
 
 
   'Inserindo los Eventos
    j = 3
    k = j + NumDispositivos * NumVeces - 1
 
    For i = 1 To NumEventos
        With ThisWorkbook.Sheets(SheetName).Range("A" & j & _
            ":A" & k)
            .VerticalAlignment = xlCenter
            .MergeCells = True
            .Value = "Evento no." & i
            .Cells(1, 1).Select
 
            With Selection
                .Borders(xlEdgeRight).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeLeft).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeTop).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeBottom).LineStyle = xlContinuous
           End With
 
           j = k + 1
           k = j + NumDispositivos * NumVeces - 1
        End With
    Next i
    Range("A:A").EntireColumn.AutoFit
 
    ' Inserindo los Dispositivos
    j = 3
    k = 3 + NumVeces - 1
 
    For i = 1 To NumEventos
        For l = 1 To NumDispositivos
        With ThisWorkbook.Sheets(SheetName).Range("B" & j & ":B" & k)
            .VerticalAlignment = xlCenter
            .MergeCells = True
            .Value = "Dispositivo " & l
            .Cells(1, 1).Select
            With Selection
                .Borders(xlEdgeRight).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeLeft).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeTop).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeBottom).LineStyle = xlContinuous
           End With
        j = k + 1
        k = k + NumVeces
       End With
       Next l
    Next i
 
    Range("B:B").EntireColumn.AutoFit
 
    ' Inserindo coluna C - No. Veces
    With ThisWorkbook.Sheets(SheetName).Range("C2")
        .Value = "No. Veces"
        .Borders(xlEdgeRight).LineStyle = xlContinuous
        .Borders(xlEdgeLeft).LineStyle = xlContinuous
        .Borders(xlEdgeTop).LineStyle = xlContinuous
        .Borders(xlEdgeBottom).LineStyle = xlContinuous
        .HorizontalAlignment = xlCenter
    End With
 
    l = 2
 
    For i = 1 To NumEventos
        For j = 1 To NumDispositivos
             For k = 1 To NumVeces
                l = l + 1
                With ThisWorkbook.Sheets(SheetName).Range("C" & l)
                    .VerticalAlignment = xlCenter
                    .MergeCells = True
                    .Value = k
                    .Cells(1, 1).Select
                    With Selection
                        .Borders(xlEdgeRight).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                        .Borders(xlEdgeLeft).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                        .Borders(xlEdgeTop).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                        .Borders(xlEdgeBottom).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                        .HorizontalAlignment = xlCenter
                    End With
                End With
            Next k
        Next j
    Next i    
 
End Sub
```
 
No me hagas más preguntas!

Es broma ...

M.


----------



## kratk (Oct 27, 2010)

Marcelo:
Creo que es la última vez que te molesto jajajaja.
Esta Genial el código, a simple vista debiese funcionar perfecto. Lo que si, cuando le di "Run" a la macro, me arrojó el siguiente error.
Run-Time error '1004'
Application-Defined or object-Defined error.

La parte donde se produce el error es en la selección del rango (Te la señalaré con rojo en el código).

```
For i = 1 To NumEventos
        With ThisWorkbook.Sheets(SheetName).Range("A" & j & _
            ":A" & k)
            .VerticalAlignment = xlCenter
            .MergeCells = True
            .Value = "Evento no." & i
            [COLOR=red].Cells(1, 1).Select[/COLOR]
 
            With Selection
                .Borders(xlEdgeRight).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeLeft).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeTop).LineStyle = xlContinuous
                .Borders(xlEdgeBottom).LineStyle = xlContinuous
           End With
```
Pero como te dije recién, está genial el código.
Gracias


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Oct 27, 2010)

No compreendo...

Copiaste exactamente la ultima versión como escribi?

Cambiaste algo?

Yo hizo 1000 testes y funciona 100%

M.


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Oct 27, 2010)

después de 
SheetName = ActiveSheet.Name

Ponga essas tres líneas 
Range("A:A").Clear
Range("B:B").Clear
Range("C:C").Clear

Espero qui solucione

M.


----------



## kratk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola:

Mi duda es la siguiente. necesito crear una macro que, con 2 valores input, me genere los formatos de celda de acuerdo a los valores input.

Ejemplo:
Carreras universitarias = 3 (Ingeniería, Humanidades, Técnico)
Ingeniería = Comercial, Informática, Minas 
Humanidades = Filosofía, Antropología, Sociología
Técnico = Automatización, instrumentación, análisis de sistemas.

Yo ingreso el N° de carreras = 3 y el N° de Subramas = 3 y la macro me generará sola los formatos de "Merge Cells", "Borders" ,Etc. Especialmente en la zona de filas (Ya que la zona de columnas, donde irá la asistencia, notas, etc. se mantiene constante).

En resumen, buclear un formato con 2 parámetros de entrada.

De antemano Muchas Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## kratk (Oct 27, 2010)

Maestro...... Funciona de maravilla, impecable. No sabes el tiempo que me has ahorrado. Quede como un rey aqui en la oficina.
Muchiiiiiiiiisimas Gracias.
Grande Marceloooooo!!!!!!!.


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Oct 27, 2010)

kratk said:


> Maestro...... Funciona de maravilla, impecable. No sabes el tiempo que me has ahorrado. Quede como un rey aqui en la oficina.
> Muchiiiiiiiiisimas Gracias.
> Grande Marceloooooo!!!!!!!.


 
Un placer enorme! 

Siga haciendo experiencias con Excel. É divertido!

Como dicem los de lingua inglesa

Keep Excelling!

M.


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 27, 2010)

kratk,

¿Cuál versión de Excel está usando?

Atte,


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Greg,

I'm curious...

Después de un esfuerzo tan grande, no me digas que usted tiene otra solución con algún oscuro funcionalidad integrada en Excel 2007 o 2010 sin ningún código o tal vez con 2 ó 3 líneas de código ...

Just kidding. 

M


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 10, 2010)

El problema con una solución que va combinado (merging) celdas es que los datos quedan inservibles para otro análisis. Por ejemplo no sirven para ser la fuente de una tabla dinámica. Entonces en casos como esto la solución superior es formateo condicional donde valores repetidos quedan con letra blanca y fondo blanco. Siempre brinda una presentación limpia pero los datos quedan útiles para otros usos. Pero la estructura de formateo condicional cambia un poco entre 2003 y 2007 y si está usando 2007 se puede usar lo más nuevo por eso pregunté. Pero parece que kratk se quedó contento y se fue...


----------

